# Greetings from a Brother-to-be in England, UK!



## JMW (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello all,

Just thought I'd pop in. I have submitted my petition and it is due to be proposed in mid Dec, voted on in mid Jan so I can then hopefully be initiated in mid-late Feb 14.

I'm thinking of getting the FM for Dummies book in the meantime, can anyone recommend this or another book for a beginner? 

Many thanks,

J.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome Brother-to-be
FM for Dummies is a great introduction book. My only advice would be to skip the chapters on the Rituals as they can spoil the occasion. 

It's got lots of awesome insights in regards to the history of the Fraternity and some of the inner workings. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## JMW (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Bro. Darren for your reply and info. 
J


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## bugnut (Dec 4, 2013)

I totally agree with Bro Darren, the book will give you lots of information on the history of freemasonry and explain a lot but will also give you insights on the rituals. Please, please, please avoid reading these It will spoil your special night. I recently took my first degree and I am so glad I took the advice of the brothers in my lodge and didn't read into the rituals. My night was amazing, you probably won't remember too much about it but in time you will get see somebody else take their first just like you and every other brother has taken.
If there's something you are unsure of anything speak to Brothers, they will give you all the info they can at this point.
Enjoy your journey into freemasonry just as I and every other brother are.

Brother Tony 
Belmont Lodge 9623 
Uk


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome.

When asked this question I wouldn't normally recommend FFD to an English Candidate as it is very UScentric and can be quite misleading with regard to how things are done in England and Wales, especially when it talks about Rites and bodies that we don't have or that are managed very differently or have different qualifications for membership.

My usual recomendation would be to visit and get to know the info here: http://www.ugle.org.uk/ and also the website of your prospective Provincial Grand Lodge and talk to your Proposer about whether the Lodge itself has a written history.

Then if you still have time my normal book suggestions for propsective Candidates are: "Introducing Freemasonry" by M de Pace, "Symbols of Freemasonry" by Daniel Beresniak and if you can find a second hand copy "the Freemasons' Guide & Compendium" by Bernard E Jones.


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 4, 2013)

I forgot to mention that there are also some bits and bobs downloadable from the Grand Lodge website such as: http://www.ugle.org.uk/images/files/UGLE_CORE_LEAFLET.pdf and http://www.ugle.org.uk/news-events/freemasonry-today


----------



## JMW (Dec 4, 2013)

Mike that's super thanks for your advice.

J


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 4, 2013)

You may also find it helpful to join an English discussion forum, there is one in my signature below if you fancy it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 6, 2013)

JMW said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in. I have submitted my petition and it is due to be proposed in mid Dec, voted on in mid Jan so I can then hopefully be initiated in mid-late Feb 14.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the Community here online!


My universal advice to ALL newly Brethren and Candidates is to stay away from the "masonic internet" searches and most books until after you are Raised as a Master Mason. Too much information is available, and most of it is totally inaccurate and likely to ruin the entire experience for you.


----------



## tldubb (Dec 7, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome to the Community here online!
> 
> 
> My universal advice to ALL newly Brethren and Candidates is to stay away from the "masonic internet" searches and most books until after you are Raised as a Master Mason. Too much information is available, and most of it is totally inaccurate and likely to ruin the entire experience for you.



Ditto that! 

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 7, 2013)

Greetings. Congrats and I hope you enjoy your Masonic journey.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 7, 2013)

Welcome, and I will echo the advice of the others, stay away from digging into what's what until you are raised. The experience won't be nearly as meaningful.

I'm just glad there was no such thing as the internet (at least in terms of ready, public use) before/when I received my degrees.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JMW (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

Just a quick update - all went well at the ballot and I am due to be initiated on 19th Feb, not far away now. 

I am glad to say that I am meeting up with the guy that proposed me on the 10th go to through a few bits in preparation but I have generally kept away from reading too much in the net so that the journey can be kept special

At the moment I have a few nerves but I know that I am doing the right thing and that freemasonry will be enjoyable for many reasons. 

Best regards,



JMW 
Brother-to-be


----------



## JMW (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, just a quick question, once initiated, how do I get access rights so I can post within the Freemasons Europe area on this forum? 


JMW 
Brother-to-be


----------

